
Asbestos still isn’t fully banned in the US - newman8r
https://www.theindy.us/people-assume-asbestos-is-banned-in-the-us-but-its-not/
======
duxup
It says that some products can use it since it is not fully banned.

Do we know if any actually do?

When construction crews do work on more modern homes I don't think they do
anything to check for asbestos in the US... that would seem to imply that it
isn't a risk.

~~~
newman8r
here's a link
[https://www.atsdr.cdc.gov/csem/csem.asp?csem=29&po=5](https://www.atsdr.cdc.gov/csem/csem.asp?csem=29&po=5)

cdc claims it's still in:

    
    
        Automobile clutches,
        Brake pads,
        Corrugated sheeting,
        Imported cement pipe,
        Roofing materials, and
        Vinyl tile [American Thoracic Society 2004].

